# Newbie going to try IVF



## bodie2525 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,

We are about to go through the whole IVF process. 

We have been reading around the forum and have learnt a lot. 

Hopefully, we can help others with questions as we go through the process and learn more about it. 

I tried accessing the guides in one of the sticky posts. But whenever I do, I just an access denied page. Is anyone else getting that as well?

Thanks


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to FF 

Which links weren't working for you? I've just had a look and they seem to be working. Just shout if you need a link to a particular area.

This is a link to the site posting guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Dory
Xx


----------



## bodie2525 (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks Dory.

I cannot access the page for: Fertility Information Guides and Articles - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=181.0

I get a 403 error saying access denied.

I found the link in the sticky post - Before you register as a member, please read...: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260319.0

Thanks!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Bodie 

The links appear to be working, let me know if you're still having trouble with them x


----------

